# Übungsbeispiele



## Guest (16. Feb 2008)

ich möchte mich mit java gerne mehr auseinandersetzen und üben nur leider habe ich keine Beispiele.
kann mir jemand von euch ein paar einfache(UI,GUI) Beispiele sagen, oder Angaben geben wozu ich ein geeignetes Programm schreiben kann ?


----------



## foobar (16. Feb 2008)

Überleg dir doch einfach ein simples Projekt z.b. eine Adressverwaltung  :autsch:, die du dann immer weiter ausbauen kannst.


----------



## frapo (16. Feb 2008)

Einfach mal google bemühen(Stichworte: java gui übungen beispiele).. da findet man z.B.  Java Einführung - Hubert Partl


----------

